# TFV8 Big Baby beast replacement glass



## Moosa86 (2/9/17)

Hi

Who has the TFV8 Big Baby Beast replacement glass in stock?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BumbleBee (2/9/17)

Hi @Moosa86 

Standard glass for stock coils is here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/spares-parts/smok-big-baby-beast-replacement-glass-tank

Glass for use with the Baby RBA is here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/spares-parts/smok-big-baby-beast-rba-replacement-glass-tank


----------



## Naeem_M (2/9/17)

Moosa86 said:


> Hi
> 
> Who has the TFV8 Big Baby Beast replacement glass in stock?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Howsit bru - we've got stock! www.thevapeindustry.co.za


----------



## Moosa86 (2/9/17)

Thanks guys. Picked 1 up from @The eCigStore

Reactions: Like 1


----------

